

Mark, save & share your articles reading progress with youRhere - fastrd
http://yourhere.gandtblog.com
"youRhere" is a great Chrome extension which give you a chance to mark your article reading-progress by just clicking it.<p>youRhere uses the new HTML5 Local Storage feature for saving your reading data. It also have a full  "RTL" and "LTR" support.<p>After marking a line in an article, you can share this specific line with your friends from Facebook &#38; Twitter!<p>Check it out! :)<p>http://yourhere.gandtblog.com<p>Daniel.
======
fastrd
Give it a shot! :)

